

Polarized X-ray scattering technique reveals structure of printable electronics - DiabloD3
http://phys.org/news/2012-04-polarized-x-ray-technique-reveals-printable.html

======
lsiebert
Cheaper printable circuitry is going to bring down hardware construction
costs. You may even be able to prototype at home or in the office, which is
great for makers.

Also given that hardware backdoors are one of the outstanding difficult
threats to assess for computer security, I wonder if this technique could be
applied there somehow.

